# Steel edge + base repair at tip



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Is this the nose or the tail of the board? 

Same thing happened to my friends board, but somehow it happened to his tail and he just broke off the metal. Since he doesn't ride switch, he still rides the board with no problems at all.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

It's at the nose.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, being the DIYer I am I'd grab some JB weld and clean the hell out of the inside of it and clamp it back together. 

I must ask, did you have an epic front flip when you hit the rock? Or did you just fall over?


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

i'd cut the metal edge any where it is bent, as it wont bend back nicely. Then start trimming away the lose base material and core until the damage is exposed. Fill with epoxy, clamp with some vice grips, let it cure completely. Sand it down. Go ride.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like the edge blew right where it seems together? I don't have experience with fixing that, but I don't see why you couldn't work your way from the good side to the bad side and slowly form it back together....

And don't use JB weld, use a waterproof epoxy when "glueing" it all back together. 

I have a good feeling with some time, you can get that edge back to where it needs to be and actually fix this problem


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

What if I just took some pliers to bend the metal back to shape? Maybe cut away like 1 or 2 mm so it'll fit right? 

And ET - no, there was no epic flip lol, I only found out about it at the end of my day - lame...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You should be able to repair it so that it's serviceable. It may not look pretty.

JB Weld works pretty good actually, but in this case you may want an epoxy that is more specific for winter gear. It is going to need to be able to handle cold temps and be flexible. I'd try either the Hysol epoxy or the Urethane glue from Tognar.

Ski Snowboard P-tex Base Repair Tools


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You start messing with it with pliers and you're going to bend it all up... Right now it has a pretty uniform bend and just needs pressed down and glued basically


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

This might help...Fix A Cracked And Dented Edge On Your Snowboard TransWorld Snowboarding
I would try to work that edge back in and see if it will hold together, but if it just won't conform back, you may have to sacrifice it and cut it out. As for the repair I would probably go with marine epoxy myself. The stuff I used was one hell of an adhesive! Good luck!


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok so finally done fixing my board and here's what she looks like!!

Milo was the most dead on with this one, and ptapia's hair dryer trick helped a lot too. 















Thx for all the help!!


----------



## JoEY C (Sep 3, 2009)

Dope!!! Good Job


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome! Looks good man! Let us know how she holds up!


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks great! Have you tried it out yet?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

clean your damn house


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

OH FOR FUCKS SAKE HERE WE GO AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Started practicing front flips and landed on the tail a couple of times. 

It wasn't a huge jump or anything, here's the vid for proof  Frontflip | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I'd like to know if other boards would have busted too or should I be *questioning Capita's durability*? 

This is a big frigging fix and will take me lots of time.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh no! That is very bad! I'm sorry to see that. I've heard of people snapping tails, but not blowing the edge out!


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

damn that sucks! id definetly take that one into a shop the first fix looked pretty good though!!


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone think this could have still happened with say a NS for example?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

No clue if that could still happen with a NS. Landing like that on flips is really hard on a board. Thats the reason I haven't tried any frontflips. I will say that Capita is the brand I have heard the most problems with reguarding durability in my 1.5 years involved in snowboarding.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

It looks like your board exploded! Maybe you should just deem it a rock board and get a new board?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I just had a thought. That part of the board doesn't do much if anything. You could just cut the edge with a hacksaw then cut it strait across and seal the end with some marine epoxy.

Or cut just the dge and replace the gap with a piece of p-tex. Like how Lib Techs are made.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Rock board is out of the question since I bought it end of season last year, only got 10 shred days in it so far, it's been barely ''broken in'' haha..

I'm sure I can do a real clean job with epoxy and clamps again, so taking the easy way and cutting and making it look like shit it is out of the question too.

Gonna go check today if I can warranty it because I expected more durability, but I'm sure it'll never work haha. I'll be fixing it myself and will post pics soon.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Which Capita board is this?


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

2010 Indoor Survival, amazing board I love it!!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I completely understand not wanting to cut off the end of the board. I personally would not be trying to put the steel edge back in place. It is already bent to shit and will always be a catch point for future failure. Cut it just before the sepperation starts and fill the gap between the base and top sheet with some plastic.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Isn't this board a true twin? So you could just throw the bindings on the opposite way and go from there.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Yep, true twin. But considering this is the tail, it should actually be that way lol.

As for keeping the bent ass steel edge, I just pulled a David Copperfield. 

I fully replaced the 1st side and will be doing the second one tomorrow. Epoxy is curing now, she'll live to fight another day.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh damn, I thought you blew out the nose again. Sorry for reading that wrong!


----------

